# Xfinity Streampix â€” New Streaming Service Delivers More TV Everywhere



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

http://www.comcast.com/About/PressRelease/PressReleaseDetail.ashx?PRID=1156&SCRedirect=true



> In the coming year, the Streampix service will be available on additional devices such as Xbox 360 and Androidâ„¢-powered devices. Streampix will be included as part of many Xfinity triple-play packages, Blast!+ and Blast! Extra video/high-speed Internet packages, as well as separately for $4.99 a month with other video packages, and enables the company to have greater flexibility with packaging and bundling options. With Streampix, the Xfinity TV service is a comprehensive video solution that lets users watch TV episodes of current seasons and complete past seasons of broadcast and cable hits. Xfinity TV also offers a suite of tools to personalize and manage viewing across screens for no additional charge through XfinityTV.com and the Xfinity TV app. Xfinity TV will continue to make more entertainment choices and personalization tools available across screens and through additional devices in the future.


----------



## sledgehammer1367066128 (Jun 19, 2011)

From what little I've seen, this is only for Comcast cable customers?


----------

